# Question For Those Who Returned Their Charge



## ZStab15 (Nov 27, 2011)

My Charge is refusing to connect to data no mater what I do. I reverted back to the stock ROM and it still is having difficulty connecting to data. Is that enough of an for Verizon to replace my phone. Also, what did those of you who sent back your charge do to get a razr?


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah. If its still under warranty id take it back. When I did a warranty replacement I just got another charge I havent heard of anybody getting a razr as a replacement.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

ZStab15 said:


> My Charge is refusing to connect to data no mater what I do. I reverted back to the stock ROM and it still is having difficulty connecting to data. Is that enough of an for Verizon to replace my phone. Also, what did those of you who sent back your charge do to get a razr?


It sounds like your Sims card has gone bad...try a replacement ...there free at verizon ...just a thought..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Ill assume that my recent topic has prompted this thread. I believe that the only reason Im having my charge replaced with a CLN razr is because this was my second charge, and it was having many many more problems other than the data dropping. I agree with previous ideas on this thread to try a new SIM card, it did help me before.


----------



## ZStab15 (Nov 27, 2011)

I went and got a new sim and it seems to work fine.

It's weird that the sim only last that long in Verizon's 4G LTE phones. I had the same sim from day one on at&t until the day I switched to Verizon.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

ZStab15 said:


> I went and got a new sim and it seems to work fine.
> 
> It's weird that the sim only last that long in Verizon's 4G LTE phones. I had the same sim from day one on at&t until the day I switched to Verizon.


 I'm glad it worked out for you...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------

